# OS X Lion: Rosetta out



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

I just read on AppleInsider that OS X Lion will not include Rosetta.

I understand the purpose of Rosetta and I believe it will auto load if required,
But how can I tell if it is in fact on my machine and in use?

I'm not aware of any notice that it was installed/required or operating, I've searched with spotlight and found nothing, so I assume it's not required.

I'm only curious because I'd like to know if some possibly important plug-in/extension relies on Rosetta to function properly - before I (eventually) upgrade.

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Activity Monitor has a top menu item "*Kind*" this column will show if any PPC Apps are running, thus indicating the need and indeed the use of Rosetta.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

If you haven't seen a prompt, then it probably isn't running. I've only seen it when considering running/installing PPC apps just last week. I clicked no because I like the way things run right now and don't want to mess with them haha


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Lion won't include Java Run-Time (built-in) or Front Row either. None of this worries me, as I've never used Front Row, haven't had Rosetta installed for a couple of years now and Java will install when needed. (I use JAlbum, so I will be using it!)



> When users attempt to run a Java app, Lion offers to look online for a version it can install, and will download and install a slightly newer version than is currently available for Snow Leopard today


AppleInsider | Mac OS X Lion drops Front Row, Java runtime, Rosetta


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

From my understanding and reading about Lion OS 10.7 and Rosetta is that there will ne NO use of or any implementation Rosetta at all. Period.

ie: just like 10.6 SL killed any use of AppleTalk, Rosetta will be going the same way.

So anything that relies on Rosetta will NOT work - plug-ins etc. included. ie: any PPC listed code stuff as mentioned.


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

@ JamesB
Thanks for the tip - didn't think of that.

Just checked, the only PPC running at the moment is two small apps,
N067U_Buttonmanager.apps & N124U_Buttonmanager.apps, both are part of system (parent process - Lauchd (112)

Seems a bit strange to me - I'm running 10.6.4 on a new iMac, everything else is "Intel". I assume that they will be replaced/changed in 10.6.5 or.6 or lion.

I'll have check on what gets loaded when I open various programs (ie CS3 or older small apps like ScanGear CS etc.) I have way too much old (like me) stuff floating around which I should pitch out

Thanks all


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I don't see this being much of a problem with the average user really. I don't think anything I use is ppc anymore on my Mini. Since Lion is intel (Core 2 Duo and up) its impact should be minimal. Anyone with an older machine running Tiger or Leopard that require ppc by default probably have a set workflow that they wont change.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

I think the previous version of Microsoft Office was a PPC app so it sucks for anyone with Office 2008


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

MS Office '08 is Intel based as I have been checking my own setup for what's installed.

See my post in http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/93188-apple-updates-os-x-lion-feature-page-5.html#post1064804

I was enquiring how to find any and all PPC stuff that's installed on my Intel iMac. especially regarding a lot of plug-ins etc. that aren't always showing what code they are using.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

oh ok I thought I remember it making me install rosetta when I put office on my mac


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Normally Rosetta wouldn't be needed for MS Office '08 as it's applications are bacically all Intel code, (but MS and Adobe aren't always "normal"), and I did just discover in System Profiler > Applications list that one of them is listed as PowerPC only, and a Finder Get Info shows nothing.

The file is in /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Office/Microsoft Query but looking up "Microsoft Query" it looks like I wouldn't need it.

But no worry as I doubt that 10.7 Lion would even be used much on my iMac, heck, I'm seldom even booted into 10.6.x SL as too many things broke that just work nicely in my 10.5.8 volume thanks.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually...I was wrong about Rosetta - I must have installed it at some point. One little app I use all the time is ColorTagGen - a free color picker and it was PowerPC. Just went and got the Intel version, so that's it for anything I run all the time. I do have a bunch of legacy stuff that I really should clean out, though! Scripts from 2001...apps from 2003...none of which I use anymore. Time is always the problem! Looking at the list in System Profiler to see which apps are PowerPC and which are Intel or Universal and how old they are is a great way of sorting through things which I'd completely forgotten about!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Sigh. Bye-bye, _Eudora_. :snif:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Sigh. Bye-bye, _Eudora_. :snif:


Not bloody likely on my Mac thanks!!

The Eudora OSE version is getting close as a replacement and my investment into what became MailForge was a waste.

Except for some weakness with some HTML, it's amazing how well the real Eudora 6.2.4 still works and it's speed to this day is remarkable, and all the various modifications available is almost bewildering, and maybe too much for the average user.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Newdeal said:


> oh ok I thought I remember it making me install rosetta when I put office on my mac


from what ive seen the installer for office 2008 needs rosetta but not the applications themselves


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

broad said:


> from what ive seen the installer for office 2008 needs rosetta but not the applications themselves


It seems that *might* be the case looking through my MS Office '08 and some my Abobe installs today, that most of their applications are Intel code but there seems to be a few installed items in both that are PowerPC based only according to the Finder, and I have no idea what some of the PCC stuff would actually be used for.

Maybe I'll try doing an install onto my virgin 10.6.x volume and see if most things would work without Rosetta.

But I have a feeling that Rosetta was already installed with my 10.6 SL optional install, and is there any way to check and find out if Rosetta is actually installed???


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I run an old version of Quicken (2002) which is PPC. I guess I will have to upgrade. Too bad. It serves my purposes.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

pm-r said:


> It seems that *might* be the case looking through my MS Office '08 and some my Abobe installs today, that most of their applications are Intel code but there seems to be a few installed items in both that are PowerPC based only according to the Finder, and I have no idea what some of the PCC stuff would actually be used for.
> 
> Maybe I'll try doing an install onto my virgin 10.6.x volume and see if most things would work without Rosetta.
> 
> But I have a feeling that Rosetta was already installed with my 10.6 SL optional install, and is there any way to check and find out if Rosetta is actually installed???


It's the installer that requires Rosetta; there was a tutorial somewhere online about how to install from the command line and avoid installing Rosetta just to install Office. Microsoft design strikes again


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I guess the point I was trying to say is with the upcoming Mac OS Lion 10.7 and it's apparent lack of any Rosetta support or function, is that some applications such as MS Office '08 (I don't have MS Office '11 to check) and even some recent Adobe installs, include some mini Power PC applications and associated stuff for some of their needed interaction or whatever they are for, which I gather wouldn't work in a Mac OS Lion 10.7 OS System environment.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

pm-r said:


> I guess the point I was trying to say is with the upcoming Mac OS Lion 10.7 and it's apparent lack of any Rosetta support or function, is that some applications such as MS Office '08 (I don't have MS Office '11 to check) and even some recent Adobe installs, include some mini Power PC applications and associated stuff for some of their needed interaction or whatever they are for, which I gather wouldn't work in a Mac OS Lion 10.7 OS System environment.


Office 2011 is Intel-only.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

pm-r said:


> Normally Rosetta wouldn't be needed for MS Office '08 as it's applications are bacically all Intel code, (but MS and Adobe aren't always "normal"), and I did just discover in System Profiler > Applications list that one of them is listed as PowerPC only, and a Finder Get Info shows nothing.
> 
> The file is in /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Office/Microsoft Query but looking up "Microsoft Query" it looks like I wouldn't need it.
> 
> But no worry as I doubt that 10.7 Lion would even be used much on my iMac, heck, I'm seldom even booted into 10.6.x SL as too many things broke that just work nicely in my 10.5.8 volume thanks.


Well I bet the reason why Microsoft was SOOO SLOOOW to implement full Calendar/Contacts/Notes/Tasks sync'ing to BB users & iPhone users was due to this below 

MS Office 2011 - their MacBU group usually has the very deep inside track to the OS happenings at Apple ~ thank Bill Gates' legacy on that partnership.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks John Clay, and I presume that includes ALL it's various mini apps that seem to get included with a normal MS Office install.

I'm also guessing that even MS Office '08 would still work for most Lion 10.7 users - *IF* they didn't need to use some of its 'buried' mini PowerPC plugin type apps, as the main applications are Intel coded.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lion will drop support for earliest Intel Macs*

Lion will drop support for earliest Intel Macs



> Now, with the developer preview of Mac OS X 10.7 Lion in the wild, the next frontier for obsolescence is set -- the new OS drops official support for *Core Duo and Core Solo*-based Intel Macs as well.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

rgray said:


> Lion will drop support for earliest Intel Macs


Yeah, it's basically all non 64-bit processors. It also includes the late-2006 core2duo iMacs, for some reason.

There have apparently already been hacks to get Lion to work on those iMacs that are 64-bit, but have fake 32-bit EFI limitations, however.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Could all these non support issues be a part of an ongoing planned obsolescence policy to drive new machine sales?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

SINC said:


> Could all these non support issues be a part of an ongoing planned obsolescence policy to drive new machine sales?


Sure, but I would rather think that we want a trimmed down version of OS X. After all, carrying along Rosetta adds more baggage on your HD. How long do we want to carry that baggage. In the end, it's a trade-off. It also adds more for Apple to maintain.

Besides, no one is pushing everyone to OS X 10.7. There is no reason that a computer with OS X 10.6 can't carry on for several years.

As for no support for the older Intel machines, it seems a little soon, but what do I know...

And it's not like these support issues are anything new. Apple cut machines out in previous releases of MacOS X.


----------

